# what will be the appropriate tank size for 24 baby black mollies?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

i have around 24 baby black mollies but i dont know what will be the size of the best tank for them.i can see that my fishes are growing slowly because i haev kept them in a 60 liters tank which is around 14 gallons .so tell me that appropriate tank size for them?


----------



## budcarlson (Feb 3, 2009)

I've read that for livebearing fry you should use a minimum 10 gallon (with no adult fish), bare, with a sponge filter, heater and a java fern, feed powdered food or finely crushed flake food, and get a snail to clean up the uneaten food. I think I over-answered your question, hope it helps!!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

If you planning on keeping these fish permenantly, than I would get the biggest tank I could afford, because as they will become adults and you will soon have more than you know what to do with.


----------

